# Very interesting post



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

On a body odour forum I've come across what I think is an absolutley brilliant posting which is well worth checking out -

http://breathandbodyodour.proboards.com/thread/812/science-body-odor

Unfortunately this science entusiast person seems is to be one of those posters who posts once or twice and then leaves it at that, it's a great pity because on the face of it s/he has the kind of detailed insight which us sufferers so clearly need.


----------

